# Grana Mediaset: è rottura su Premium con Vivendi



## beleno (26 Luglio 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Vivendi non intenderebbe rispettare il contratto vincolante ed avrebbe proposto a Mediaset l’acquisto del 20% di Premium, al posto del 100%, come precedentemente concordato. Rimane invece confermato lo scambio del 3,5% di capitale tra Mediaset e Vivendi. Mediaset sarebbe pronta a fare causa al colosso francese.

Nel frattempo, il titolo Mediaset è stato sospeso per eccesso di ribasso a piazza Affari.


----------



## TheZio (26 Luglio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Vivendi non intenderebbe rispettare il contratto vincolante ed avrebbe proposto a Mediaset l’acquisto del 20% di Premium, al posto del 100%, come precedentemente concordato. Rimane invece confermato lo scambio del 3,5% di capitale tra Mediaset e Vivendi. Mediaset sarebbe pronta a fare causa al colosso francese.
> 
> Nel frattempo, il titolo Mediaset è stato sospeso per eccesso di ribasso a piazza Affari.



Qua mi sa che Fininvest è con l'acqua alla gola (per non dire altro...)..
Secondo me c'è il rischio per il più grande default a livello aziendale della storia...
Faccio i miei più grandi complimenti a PierSilvio e Marina.. Due guru dell'economia....
Si dice che i geni saltino una generazione, vuol dire che i loro figli saranno delle volpi...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Luglio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Vivendi non intenderebbe rispettare il contratto vincolante ed avrebbe proposto a Mediaset l’acquisto del 20% di Premium, al posto del 100%, come precedentemente concordato. Rimane invece confermato lo scambio del 3,5% di capitale tra Mediaset e Vivendi. Mediaset sarebbe pronta a fare causa al colosso francese.
> 
> Nel frattempo, il titolo Mediaset è stato sospeso per eccesso di ribasso a piazza Affari.



questa per il Milan è un ottima notizia. Se messo alle strette Berlusconi dovrà fare di tutto per vendere almeno una delle due società.


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2016)

Rendetevi conto come sta ridotta Mediset Premium se persino un colosso come Vivendi preferisce andare in causa pur di non accollarsi il 100%. La follia sui diritti della Champions li ha letteralmente mandati a gambe all'aria.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Rendetevi conto come sta ridotta Mediset Premium se persino un colosso come Vivendi preferisce andare in causa pur di non accollarsi il 100%. La follia sui diritti della Champions li ha letteralmente mandati a gambe all'aria.



hanno fatto malissimo i conti su quella storia. Prima di tutto non conviene pestare i piedi ad un colosso come Sky, strapagando per diritti di una competizione che offre 1/2 turni scarsi al mese , in cui le italiane a parte la Juve non sono protagoniste da anni.

L'italiano medio preferisce il campionato italiano in cui la sua squadra si misura con realtà più vicine alle sue possibilità e soprattutto guardare campionati esteri settimanalmente che ormai hanno un grosso appeal. Una partita in chiaro c'è sempre , e eventualmente un modo alternativo per vederle si trova. Si sono fatti scacco matto da soli.


----------



## neversayconte (26 Luglio 2016)

Comunque col senno di poi sono bravi tutti.


----------



## malos (26 Luglio 2016)

Non è una bella mossa firmare un contratto vincolante e poi dire no mi dispiace avevamo scherzato. Al netto dello sfondone che ha preso mediaset sui diritti champions, sto giro loro non c'entrano. Se è così come è stata messa andranno in causa sicuro.


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> hanno fatto malissimo i conti su quella storia. Prima di tutto non conviene pestare i piedi ad un colosso come Sky, strapagando per diritti di una competizione che offre 1/2 turni scarsi al mese , in cui le italiane a parte la Juve non sono protagoniste da anni.
> 
> L'italiano medio preferisce il campionato italiano in cui la sua squadra si misura con realtà più vicine alle sue possibilità e soprattutto guardare campionati esteri settimanalmente che ormai hanno un grosso appeal. Una partita in chiaro c'è sempre , e eventualmente un modo alternativo per vederle si trova. Si sono fatti scacco matto da soli.



Ma il bello è che oltre la Champions non hanno praticamente NULLA. Non hanno altri sport, non hanno i campionati esteri (in realtà solo quel bidone della Ligue 1) e nemmeno tutte le partite della Serie A (ci sono alcune squadre di cui non hanno comprato i diritti, ma ci rendiamo conto?). Ma cosa credevano di fare?



malos ha scritto:


> Non è una bella mossa firmare un contratto vincolante e poi dire no mi dispiace avevamo scherzato. Al netto dello sfondone che ha preso mediaset sui diritti champions, sto giro loro non c'entrano. Se è così come è stata messa andranno in causa sicuro.



E' proprio questo il punto. Una multinazionale famosissima e rispettata in tutto il mondo che fa una simile caduta di stile implica che evidentemente Premium sta veramente messa molto molto male.


----------



## malos (26 Luglio 2016)

[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] Ma questo lo sai anche prima. Per firmare un contratto vincolante hanno avuto modo di vedere anche le virgole dei conti, se non ti stava bene non firmavi. Hanno toppato alla grande. Certo che adesso nella melma c'è mediaset.


----------



## juventino (26 Luglio 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] Ma questo lo sai anche prima. Per firmare un contratto vincolante hanno avuto modo di vedere anche le virgole dei conti, se non ti stava bene non firmavi. Hanno toppato alla grande. Certo che adesso nella melma c'è mediaset.



Evidentemente hanno sbagliati i conti alla calcolatrice


----------



## Edric (26 Luglio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milano Finanza, Vivendi non intenderebbe rispettare il contratto vincolante ed avrebbe proposto a Mediaset l’acquisto del 20% di Premium, al posto del 100%, come precedentemente concordato. Rimane invece confermato lo scambio del 3,5% di capitale tra Mediaset e Vivendi. Mediaset sarebbe pronta a fare causa al colosso francese.
> 
> Nel frattempo, il titolo Mediaset è stato sospeso per eccesso di ribasso a piazza Affari.



Certo una bella grana per Fininvest questa.

Questa notizia forse, messo assieme alle altre notizie recenti, potrebbe gettare luce anche sul perché Berlusconi e Fininvest si siano decisi a cedere subito il 100% del Milan pur di superare le difficoltà di gestione in "coabitazione" (è difficile che, se esce ora sui giornali, in Fininvest non ne fossero già a conoscenza da un po' ) ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Luglio 2016)

Questa volta ha ragione mediaset essendoci un contratto già firmato..

Buon per noi forse, più sono alla canna del gas più non c'è rischio che ci tengano..


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Luglio 2016)

Un motivo in più per disdire Premium, pago 60 e passa euro due mesi e non si vede niente praticamente, Sky è inarrivabile andare a pagare 100 e passa euro in due mesi follia.


----------



## beleno (26 Luglio 2016)

Edric ha scritto:


> Certo una bella grana per Fininvest questa.
> 
> Questa notizia forse, messo assieme alle altre notizie recenti, potrebbe gettare luce anche sul perché Berlusconi e Fininvest si siano decisi a cedere subito il 100% del Milan pur di superare le difficoltà di gestione in "coabitazione" (è difficile che, se esce ora sui giornali, in Fininvest non ne fossero già a conoscenza da un po' ) ?



La speranza è l'ultima a morire, è la prima cosa che ho pensato anche io


----------



## Black (26 Luglio 2016)

notizia importante. 2 scenari possibili:
1- Fininvest non può più tollerare 2 aziende in perdita come Premium e AcMilan e quindi accelera la cessione (che comunque era avviata da un pezzo)
2- Fininvest cambia idea sulla cessione in quanto il Milan gli torna a servire come testa di ponte per i diritti tv;

ovviamente sembrerebbe strano che dopo mesi di trattativa cambiano le carte in tavola per la cessione del Milan, ma ne abbiamo viste di tutti i colori in questi anni per cui non possiamo escludere nulla


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Luglio 2016)

Godo.

Vendete il Milan e poi fallite animali


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (26 Luglio 2016)

Sicuro come la morte che Vivendi ha scoperto magheggi strani nei bilanci mediaset, qualche taroccamento legale per camuffare qualche voragine assurda


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2016)

Piersivlio ce l'ha scritto in fronte "Sfascia aziende". Riuscirebbe a far saltare in aria perfino la Apple, in un paio di mesi.

Comunque, è mai possibile che ogni cosa legata a Silvio Berlusconi finisca in un teatrino?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2016)

L'acquisto della Champions e l'atteggiamento di sfida verso Murdoch li ha annientati.

Comunque si parla di veri e propri asini, non riescono a combinare nulla di buono. Per me è negativo in chiave cessione Milan, proprio perchè dimostrano tutta la loro incompetenza e inaffidabilità.


----------



## Luca_Taz (27 Luglio 2016)

"la champions in esclusiva per i prossimi 3 anni"......700mln di euro di diritti tv dovranno pur essere coperti no?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Luglio 2016)

Dichiarazione del management di Vivendi *"differenze significative nell’analisi dei risultati di Mediaset Premium".* In parole povere hanno fatto magheggi vari 

Stessa cosa ci sarà nel bilancio del Milan... Non rompi una trattativa di questo tipo se hai firmato qualcosa di vincolante, si vede che a un controllo più approfondito hanno trovato delle grane, cosa che gli darà la garanzia di poter vincere anche una eventuale causa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione del management di Vivendi *"differenze significative nell’analisi dei risultati di Mediaset Premium".* In parole povere hanno fatto magheggi vari
> 
> Stessa cosa ci sarà nel bilancio del Milan... Non rompi una trattativa di questo tipo se hai firmato qualcosa di vincolante, si vede che a un controllo più approfondito hanno trovato delle grane, cosa che gli darà la garanzia di poter vincere anche una eventuale causa.



Mi sa proprio che è andata così.. i cinesi sono perfezionisti e molto più scrupolosi di questi francesi e hanno trovato, nelle ultimissime analisi, grosse sporcizie.
Però nel nostro caso ancora non ci sono state firme di nessun tipo, quindi la situazione è forse recuperabile.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi sa proprio che è andata così.. i cinesi sono perfezionisti e molto più scrupolosi di questi francesi e hanno trovato, nelle ultimissime analisi, grosse sporcizie.
> Però nel nostro caso ancora non ci sono state firme di nessun tipo, quindi la situazione è forse recuperabile.



Mi viene in mente la serie TV Vynil, dove Richie Finestra vuole piazzare il pacco ai tedeschi vendendo la casa discografica sull'orlo del fallimento spacciandola però come un'azienda in salute


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione del management di Vivendi *"differenze significative nell’analisi dei risultati di Mediaset Premium".* In parole povere hanno fatto magheggi vari
> 
> Stessa cosa ci sarà nel bilancio del Milan... Non rompi una trattativa di questo tipo se hai firmato qualcosa di vincolante, si vede che a un controllo più approfondito hanno trovato delle grane, cosa che gli darà la garanzia di poter vincere anche una eventuale causa.



E piu che evidente che sia andata cosi.
E penso che i francesi rischiano pure di guadagnarci in un eventuale causa perche e una tentativa di truffa...
Questi sono belli finiti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Luglio 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione del management di Vivendi *"differenze significative nell’analisi dei risultati di Mediaset Premium".* In parole povere hanno fatto magheggi vari
> 
> Stessa cosa ci sarà nel bilancio del Milan... Non rompi una trattativa di questo tipo se hai firmato qualcosa di vincolante, si vede che a un controllo più approfondito hanno trovato delle grane, cosa che gli darà la garanzia di poter vincere anche una eventuale causa.



Non è questione di magheggi..
Semplicemente avranno un po' abbellito la supposta con dati camuffati per far sembrare che premium e le sue esclusive sono un successone mentre analizzando i dati nudi e crudi si scopre che premium è un buco nero che non produce alcun utile..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Luglio 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di magheggi..
> Semplicemente avranno un po' abbellito la supposta con dati camuffati per far sembrare che premium e le sue esclusive sono un successone mentre analizzando i dati nudi e crudi si scopre che premium è un buco nero che non produce alcun utile..



Il politicamente corretto del termine magheggio. 

Non oso immaginare i dati reali del Milan, è sicuramente molto peggio di quel che dicono


----------



## juventino (29 Luglio 2016)

Nella cessione del Milan dite sempre (giustamente) che il problema sia il duo malefico B&G, ma a me pare evidente che pure il resto del management Fininvest lasci parecchio a desiderare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Un motivo in più per disdire Premium, pago 60 e passa euro due mesi e non si vede niente praticamente, Sky è inarrivabile andare a pagare 100 e passa euro in due mesi follia.



Si ma i 2 servizi non sono minimamente paragonabili .


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'acquisto della Champions e l'atteggiamento di sfida verso Murdoch li ha annientati.
> 
> Comunque si parla di veri e propri asini, non riescono a combinare nulla di buono. Per me è negativo in chiave cessione Milan, proprio perchè dimostrano tutta la loro incompetenza e inaffidabilità.




Ma poi vi ricordate bene la storia ? Previsione del 30% di passaggio da Sky a Premium ... Ma dove ?? Ma chi fa questi calcoli ? Hanno mai parlato con un abbonato Sky ? La gente paga Sky per il servizio mostruoso , per l'on Demand e per Box Set che è infinitamente più completo . Infatti a conti fatti il passaggio è stato meno del 3% e sono falliti . 

Berlusconi è il Re Mida al contrario , ogni cosa che tocca si trasforma in M . OGNI COSA .


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Nella cessione del Milan dite sempre (giustamente) che il problema sia il duo malefico B&G, ma a me pare evidente che pure il resto del management Fininvest lasci parecchio a desiderare.



Ascolta , se tutti sono come quelli che conosco io capisco perché le sue aziende vanno in malora . Gente messa lì perché amico di questo o quello e donne in cariche importantissime messe li dal nano perché hanno le tette grosse e gli hanno fatto il servizietto ma che non sanno allacciarsi le stringhe .


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ascolta , se tutti sono come quelli che conosco io capisco perché le sue aziende vanno in malora . Gente messa lì perché amico di questo o quello e donne in cariche importantissime messe li dal nano perché hanno le tette grosse e gli hanno fatto il servizietto ma che non sanno allacciarsi le stringhe .



Non esageriamo lollo dai...fininvest è stata una multinazionale di successo...poi il mercato è cambiato con l arrivo di sky e praticamente si sono dimezzati gli utili.


----------



## sballotello (1 Agosto 2016)

l' ad di vivendi ha tirato un bel missile su Mediaset.. a quanto pare " pensavano di comprare una Ferrari ed invece è una Punto ". Dei conti di Premium ovviamente me ne frego, ma il Milan non sarà messo meglio, anzi..


----------

